# Hello from New York!



## alonka1017 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey everybody, I have recently discovered my huge love for MAC and while researching products found Specktra! So excited to be part of the community and get advice from all you fabulous ladies (and gents)!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2011)

to the forum! so happy you have posted  and you are so pretty!


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome!  You're gonna have so much fun here!


----------



## alonka1017 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you so much! I love your eyes especially in the new FOTD post with the gold and purple shadows =] I love it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its good knowing im not the only person out there as in love with my makeup lol. Sometimes your friends look at your stuff and theyre like wow ... really? Ever get that?


----------



## bis (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra alonka, great to have you here  :welcome:


----------

